# [SOLVED] Windows-Drive Not Ready.



## aliimtiaz951 (May 14, 2013)

I have been continously recieving this error after new installation of Windows Xp. this error doesnt leave.. continous error..it says the drive is not ready for use; its door maybe open. Please check drive ?????0???? and make sure that disk is inserted and that the drive door is closed.

I have no floppy disk installed in the pc bt there is floppy drive in my computer. I tried to disable Floppy disk from the Bios and also tried to Uninstall Floppy from the Device Manager but in vein.. how to get rid of this error??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows-Drive Not Ready.*

In the bios, make sure that A: is not one of the four startup choices. Also as utorrent is on your desktop and could have caused the problem, be aware of a TSF Rule:
P2P
We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows-Drive Not Ready.*

Do you have any* USB Mass Stora*ge devices (USB HDD, Flash Drive, Card Reader etc) plugged in. Remove these. Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Peripherals*. Disable *Floppy Seek*, and *Floppy drive*. Go to* Boot Priority*. Remove *Floppy *or *Drive A:* from boot sequence. 
Restart the computer and go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the* Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow flags? 
If you have an external HDD plug that into the Back USB port of the computer not the front. Do you now get the message that the drive is not accessible? If so, then this HDD may have failed.


----------



## aliimtiaz951 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Windows-Drive Not Ready.*

I use USB Internet Device.. and So i have Usb drive for the internet device.. all devices as mentioned in the My computer are : A: Floppy drive , dvd/cd drive , and Mobile Partner E ( internet device ) ..


----------



## aliimtiaz951 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Windows-Drive Not Ready.*

I had already Removed *Floppy *or *Drive A:* from boot sequence. bt everytime I open Setup, Floppy drive is automatically enabled..


----------



## aliimtiaz951 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Windows-Drive Not Ready.*

I use USB Internet Device.. and So i have Usb drive for the internet device.. all devices as mentioned in the My computer are : A: Floppy drive , dvd/cd drive , and Mobile Partner E ( internet device ) ..


----------



## aliimtiaz951 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Windows-Drive Not Ready.*

This is My computer Image attached..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows-Drive Not Ready.*



> Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Peripherals*. Disable *Floppy Seek*, and *Floppy drive*. Go to* Boot Priority*. Remove *Floppy *or *Drive A:* from boot sequence.
> Restart the computer and go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the* Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow flags?


Please follow the instructions in the quote above. It doesn't matter what it looks like in My Computer. It's most important to see what the *Boot Priority* is in the* Bios*. Also, if *Floppy Seek* is *Enabled*. Try booting the computer without the *USB PC Camera-168* attached. Also, remove any* SD *or other *Cards* in your Card Reader (Compressed Drive *G:*)


----------



## aliimtiaz951 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Windows-Drive Not Ready.*

WOwwwww.... greatttt..... Alottt of thanks... I did as u mentioned above.. and get rid of that error.. Problem resolve.. I found that I was only disabling Floppy drive from the boot priority before. bt now when I disable Disable *Floppy Seek*, and *Floppy drive from The peripheral.. I get rid of that error ..

*a LOT of Thanks....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome!


----------

